# Wow Redzilla got the best of me



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I launched at a new spot with a few other forum members this morning for a few hour inshore trip. As we headed south towards the spot, I hooked a nice speck so I decided to hang out there for a little while and see if anything else would bite. I decided to throw in my double speck rig. When it hit the bottom I started reeling and immediately felt something extremely heavy on the other end. It started running drag and heading out toward the middle of the bay. I wasn't sure what it was but it felt huge. So this is when the looong battle began. I was fishing with 20# braid with a 14# leader and I just couldnt make any headway on this fish. I' ve hooked 40" reds and this fish felt as big if not bigger. After 45 minutes and being towed around the bay, a thunderstorm moved in around 0730 and the fish took me into it. After the thunderstorm passed and about an hour I finally saw the biggest red I've ever seen. I'm not exagerating here but I would estimate around 50" . It was massive. The worst part is I just couldn't figure out how to land it. I would get it up near the yak and to the leader and it would dive down and I couldnt stop it. I tightened my drag some more and tried to put some extra pressure on it but every time I got it near the yak, it would kick once and head to the side or back down. I started gettting really anxious about trying to land this fish and tired. Quite and few times it went under the yak and I would ensure my turbo fins were faired to the bottom. After about an 1 1/2 I decided I need to get this fish in but it wasnt ready. As I tried to get it near the yak, it ran underneath and cut off on one of my fins. 
I really wanted to land this fish but I dont know what else I could of done. I was exhausted and gave it all I had. It was by far the biggest red I've ever hooked and realized there are some monsters out there.

I gathered my senses and hooked two more reds. THe one in the picture was 30" and wasn't even in the same league as the previous.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice meeting you this morning, looks like you had all the fun!! You didn't miss much at the point we just caught specks most 15"-18" I caught one that went 22" and some catfish and 2 dink reds. Dang I had the right idea to stay on that bait I am glad you did and got the ultimate sleigh ride!!! There are some monsters that live in that area!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome morning. Too bad on not landing it.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Flatspro said:


> Nice meeting you this morning, looks like you had all the fun!! You didn't miss much at the point we just caught specks most 15"-18" I caught one that went 22" and some catfish and 2 dink reds. Dang I had the right idea to stay on that bait I am glad you did and got the ultimate sleigh ride!!! There are some monsters that live in that area!!


 
It was great meeting you all. I started heading down your way when I hooked the beast and got pulled into the thunderstorm


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Too bad you didn't land it. Great story to tell though!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah that storm was nasty we saw a water spout coming out of it then it moved north and west around us and got worse. I knew when it hit Pensacola cause the text messages started! Lol!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Great job Chaps! Appreciate the report, Sat mornin looked nice, but i stayed home and enjoyed family time, couldnt stop thinkin about fishin! Maybe i can get back at it this Saturday- weather permitting, what bay were you guys in?? im dying to get out there and find some bay spots myself, would love some inshore groupers or triggers!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice red, and to bad about the monster!!


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Dang 14lb leader! The smallest I fish is 20lb seaguar... but I throw a lot of 7-10$ plugs. Still an awesome story, go get um next time.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

What a story....rained on and lost the fish. Dang


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice meeting you Chaps! Glad that you got into some reds. We will have fish again soon!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

good story and had to be a hoot


----------

